# Trigonostigma espei tankmates?



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm getting 18 Rasbora espei (similar to harlequins) for my 55 NPT. I've got 10 Otos as well. I need a tankmate for them that will not dig (which seems to rule out dwarf cichlids), but that may also be slightly agressive to keep the Rasboras in a school (but still not eat them).

Any thoughts? Also, what are some other tankmates that would compliment the look of these guys?

Link to picture:
http://www.invertzfactory.com/images_orig/rasbora_espei/trigonostigma_espei4.JPG


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*

Chameleon fish (Badis badis). Mine live with Chili Rasbora (Boraras brigittae) with no problems, and they are even smaller than the Rasbora espei.


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*

Get yourself six dwarf chain loaches. They should be in every tank...


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*

OrangeCones, how many Badis can you put into a tank (do they liek groups or just pairs)?

edwardn, you can bet I'll be hunting down a bargain on some dwarf loaches. They are a terrific fish, but so far the cheapest I"ve seen is about $10 each. (I have a tight budget for this tank.)

-Dave


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*

OSCARS!!!!!!!!!!eace:

Okay, so I'm kidding. I'm going to second the Badis recommendation. I've been researching them (decided to go with Apistos though) as future fish for the living room tank and everything I've read about them is positive so far regarding tankmates with your Rasporas.

The dwarf cories (habrosus et cetera) might also be a nice addition if you haven't picked any out yet and like cory cats.

You might also look at Darios, though I did not look too much into them once I made a decision on the Apisto. sp.


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*

I keep 2 males and 4 females in a 29 gallon, along with the rasbora and a few otos, heavily planted.

I don't have a 55  (But a 75gallon is in the plans  )


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*

I keep rasbora espei in a 58 planted tank with some siamensis and a pair of Bedotia sp" Ankavia River". The Bedotia is a Madagascar rainbowfish and I call him "The Policeman". He is the largest fish by far and keeps all the other fish in check. If he sees a siamensis, he runs them into the "bushes" and out of sight. No nipping, just a little chase and action. 
FYI I've never had dwarf cichlids dig. They will make pits, but that's just a depression in the gravel, nothing much to uproot plants.
I also keep barbs with the rasbora- they're a new addition.

GL!


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*

I love espei's, used to have a nice school of them in my community 72 gal with golden tetras, cardinals, rainbows, swordtails and a number of cories.

Bosemani rainbows are nice showcase fish, maybe a nice school of 4 or so of those would keep the espei's schooling.

Be sure you have a good lid because the espei's are real jumpers.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*

I've also just read about _Dario dario _(Scarlet Badis) as a potential tank mate. These are very tiny, even compared to the Rasboras!

-Dave


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*



davemonkey said:


> I've also just read about _Dario dario _(Scarlet Badis) as a potential tank mate. These are very tiny, even compared to the Rasboras!
> 
> -Dave


I've tried Dario Dario twice now in the last couple years. A pair each time. Once in my 72 gal heavily planted commmunity tank and once in my 60P shrimp/endler tank which is planted with mosses and hairgrass. They are neat little fishes and very pretty. But I found them VERY shy, TOO shy. So much so that unless I pointed and squirted frozen blood worms towards them with a turkey baster they did not eat. In the end I simply lost them, most likely to starvation I think. Only found one, the others just sort of disappeared. In a small species tank they might be fine but in my experience with any kind of competition for food they are simply too meek to go after their food...


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*

How about a nice shoal of Rasbora pauciperforata and Rasbora rubrodorsalis? There streamlined shape will nicely compliment the stocky look of T espei.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*

rich815, thanks for the heads-up on the Dario. I didn't realize they were that shy. With little children running all over the house, I doubt I"d ever see them.

Bhushan, I looked at the _R. rubrodorsalis _and I like them a little more than the 'redlines'. You think about 18 or so of each would look good together, or should I aim for more of one species and just a small group of the other? It's a big tank for Rasboras, LOTS of swimming space.

-Dave


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*

Dave, I believe the R. rubrodorsalis should look beautiful in there once they show their true colors. I believe both the fish together would work nicely in shoals of 18-20.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*



HoustonFishFanatic said:


> Dave, I believe the R. rubrodorsalis should look beautiful in there once they show their true colors. I believe both the fish together would work nicely in shoals of 18-20.


Pedro or Niko, if you are reading this, save me some of those R. rubro's for a November order.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*

I just got my order of _R. espei _and Zebra nerites from InvertzFacotory (plus FREEBIES!! ). Fish arrived in excellent health and are happily swimming in the tank.

Next month they'll be getting roomates (school of the _R. rubrodorsalis_ and possibly some pygmy cories or dwarf loaches...can't decide yet).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*

Apistos?

Looks like the fish in that photo are _T. hengeli_ (both have been moved to _Trigonostigma_), which have orange only around the hatchet mark. _T. espei_ are solid orange otherwise and have orange eyes.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*

Congrats on the new fish Dave! I had some of these previously and really enjoyed them.

Not sure if you're set on the other fish for the tank yet but I wanted to throw out the possibility of some livebearers. . . I've been getting interested in some of the wild types lately and think they would be cool to add to your tank. Just a thought. . . so many fish/plants, so little space!

Let's see some pics!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*

Cavan, thanks for the update on the correct Genus. Also, it may well be that I have _T. hengeli _then. When I get home I'll see how they look and take some pics.

I considered Apisto's, but I keep reading that they are cavity brooders (maybe I'm thinking of kribs) and this tank has a soil substrate with only .75" of top layer. I'm afraid that they'll scoop too deep and cause me some problems. Thoughts/experience?

Roy, I promise I'll post some pics!  I was waiting on the plants to fill in more to update my journal, but I really need to get in and trim/shape while things are getting started. So, sometime tonight or tomorrow AM I'll get the fish pics posted here. And you're right, trying new fish is like trying new plants: There's never enough room for them all. 

-Dave


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*

I have read a lot on Apistos as I research to decide if that's what I want to go with in a couple of months. From what I can gather, IF your water conditions are good for breeding (soft and slightly acid, and warm is a given in your area), their breeding "pits" are merely slight depressions in the substrate, and often on other "stuff" as opposed to the substrate. So it doesn't seem that there would be an issue with the organic substrate coming through your cap.

Keep in mind I'm only reading this information and not experiencing it, as I have yet to make a solid decision. Perhaps Pedro or Niko (if they see this thread) could offer some better information from experience (I'm assuming they breed their stock???).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*

I think that as long as you stick to one of the smaller species, it won't be a problem. _A. borellii _would be a good choice. Any pits are barely noticeable. I was going to suggest _Pelvicachromis taeniatus_, but those would be a bit iffy.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Rasbora espei tankmates?*

I never realized how difficult it could be to get good pics of little fish. Ironically, AFTER I took these, I spent an hour in front of the tank just staring at the plants. etc... and the fish warmed up to me. But by then I was tired of taking pictures. So, these will have to do until next time. The oragane extends somewhat into the body, but not the enitre body. Depending on how the light hits, the eyes look orange sometimes. For now, I'll stick with _T. espei_.

*Short Video (better image)*




















-Dave


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Just to update, I ordered 15 Rasbora rubrodorsalis and some Apistogramma agassizi. I look forward to getting them this week. 

-Dave


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd like to see pics of the Apisto. agassizii once you get them in. I ordered the A. macmasteri from the same folks and would like to compare the two. How many did you order?


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Sounds good Dave!

One question--are you at all concerned about keeping the Apisto's in harder water (or are you using RO)? I looked into getting some of these and thought they required really soft water to do well so I resisted the urge--for now . . .


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

rjfurbank said:


> Sounds good Dave!
> 
> One question--are you at all concerned about keeping the Apisto's in harder water (or are you using RO)? I looked into getting some of these and thought they required really soft water to do well so I resisted the urge--for now . . .


Not at all worried. The more I read and hear from others' experiences, they will be fine in harder water, I just should not expect them to breed. The Discus in Houston are in the same "tank" so to speak. They can be kept quite succesfully in tap water, but breeding them in our tap water is a bit of a reach, if possible at all.

Mudboots, they ship out to me on Monday, so by next week some time I'll have pretty pics to post!


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Just an update - it turns out that just about any plant-tank friendly fish is a good tank mate with the espei's. I've got 21 of them with 2 good-size angels, 12 Apisto.macmasteri, and various others and they only school when I give them "The Look". Even the Syn.eupteris, at 6+ inches, did not try to eat them. However, knowing that it was only a matter of time before he realized they'd fit easily into his mouth I let the LFS adopt him. He sure was a beauty.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm still not good at capturing fish on camera, but here are pics of the R. rubrodorsalis and the A. agassizi. Just to give a plug for invertzfactory, they all arrived HEALTHY and active. I'm very pleased with the fish order. To give you an idea of the great color these had, these pics were taken 15 minutes after taking the fish out of the box.



































-Dave


----------

